# A blush between Cubic and Pink Swoon?



## sayah (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a new blush. Im NC/NW 15 and like Cubic, Pink swoon and BPB Shy Beauty. I'm looking for something in the middle, more close to Cubic than the other colours. Do you have a suggestion? Something natural but not boring and nothing to claycoloured.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 4, 2008)

ok not sure, but I let you know lol

Ook Pink Swoon Blush is a good dupe to benefit "Dallas" which is a good dupe for Mac "Angel Blush"...so w/ that said..

I swatched cubic ...than angel..and added "prism" in the middle..looks like that would be a good try...try prism blush?


----------



## VioletB (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried Blushbaby?   It's a little darker than cubic but still way neutral.  It goes with everything.


----------



## sayah (Dec 4, 2008)

Prism seems too brown for me but Blushbaby might just be what I'm looking for. Thank you for taking the time to answer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go buy the local MAC-counter tomorrow and we'll see what comes home with me.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought if blushbaby as well:


----------



## sayah (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks again! I am now a proud owner of Blushbaby.


----------

